# Wehner Homestead LGD



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 27, 2018)

Since y’all seem to like Queenie  and I’m a little attached to her, I thought I’d start a thread to share our LGD stories and pics on. We do plan on adding at least one more LGD sometime this year. 

Queenie LOVES her human kids. She now makes a daily trip in the house to clean up any messes that Faith, the house dog, hasn’t taken care of. She also had a path through the house to make sure she checks on each of the kiddos. To say she’s spoiled is an understatement! 

We did hold off on spaying Queenie so now I have to decide if I want to breed her or not in the future. 

I took the kids outside yesterday to enjoy the beautiful weather and these are some Queenie/kiddo moments.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2018)

Breeding is a long ways off if she measures up and would even be a good candidate.
But at least she will have all she needs to grow properly. Removing the entire endocrine system on a 6 month old dog is incomprehensible to me.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 28, 2018)

Love it! Following


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 28, 2018)

Great pics!!....I don't hear a clock ticking, so don't feel there is a rush. We don't have any plans of breeding Gabbie, but she won't be considered for spaying until she is at least 5-6yrs old. The extra monitoring is well worth it to us.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 6, 2018)

Here’s a snapshot my dad got of Queenie during one of our recent snow blasts!


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 6, 2018)

Early spaying and neutering has been linked to severe joint disorders because estrogen is used to help close growth plates. We don't even consider spaying or neutering until at least 5 years of age. Anja is 7 and is intact. Jake was neutered last year at 6 years old.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 6, 2018)

SBC and I had a convo about spaying her. Apparently most vets take out the uterus AND the ovaries. I could see where this would cause extensive problems. I used to work for our vet and they leave the ovaries unless there is an indication to remove. I’m going to ask the next time that I’m there to see if this is still their procedure. (I don’t see why it wouldn’t be. I’m more or less just curios.)


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 8, 2018)

Keeping the ovaries is much more ideal and it seems that vets are doing this more often. I worked as a vet tech years ago and I'd not heard of this kind of spay until recently. It seems most pet people don't like the inconvenience of a dog spotting all over their house and opt for a full spay (removal of all parts). When we sold our rottie pups it was in our contract to not spay or neuter until after 2 years of age. If the prospective new owners could not handle an intact dog for 2 years then they were rejected.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> Keeping the ovaries is much more ideal and it seems that vets are doing this more often. I worked as a vet tech years ago and I'd not heard of this kind of spay until recently. It seems most pet people don't like the inconvenience of a dog spotting all over their house and opt for a full spay (removal of all parts). When we sold our rottie pups it was in our contract to not spay or neuter until after 2 years of age. If the prospective new owners could not handle an intact dog for 2 years then they were rejected.



Our contracts do leave the option up to the buyer, however they are very educated on the subject. It is strongly recommended to leave the animals intact if possible. 
We are not a fan of spay/neuter contracts. Best to wait til 5 years if possible. 
Of course we also feel that if the bitch has heat issues etc then one has to weigh the risks. Some should be spayed out of a medical necessity. 

Sadly very few take any time to explain heat and mating etc of dogs. We are in a culture that has no clue because for 30+ years it has been spay/neuter with no questions asked.
So sometimes you can educate all you want but the culture is so not use to this that after a few heats  may think "this is too much!" 
For LGD owners it can be a hard decision.
It hasn't reduced puppy numbers either. So why would vets/breeders not take time to educate people... they will scream for 30 minutes on how evil you are if you don't spay/neuter instead of education.

The unbelievable amount of health issues that occur specifically from desexing females is appalling and no one seems to care. SMH

Most countries do not de-sex like we do here.

Good breeders are realizing how bad this is. IMO it is a good way to see if the breeder is knowledgeable.

On the flip side... I still see far too many that have no clue deciding to just have a litter.  The LGD world is rampant with this and it infuriates me.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 8, 2018)

I agree whole-heartedly.....I have favored female dogs throughout my keeping of dogs and I have never had a single one spayed....and in 30yrs of keeping them there have been only 2 litters over that period of time....both were accidents, but the pups were cared for and good homes were found for them all. Being a responsible pet owner goes much further than shots and feed. If I can deal with a monthly goat, I sure can deal with a couple of times a year with a dog.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 8, 2018)

@Southern by choice We spent a lot of time educating folks on keeping dogs intact. We had to be very careful in our screening process because we had a lot of people wanting a big, tough "rockweiler" that had no interest in putting time into their dogs. By telling us that a pup would be spayed early, even after educating on later spay/neuter, we would usually decide to reject these people because it told us that they would not be willing to put effort into the dog. 

We also keep up with all of our pups and know the owners well. We have only had to amend one contract for a male that needed to be neutered before two years old because he kept escaping (breaking through windows) because of an intact female down the road from where he lived. 

We all know how rampant poorly bred rotties are. We had a requirement for any people that planned on breeding that the dogs needed all breed specific health clearances, two shows with specific ratings and some kind of working titles. This deterred many people from wanting our pups, which was fine with me. The people that have our pups are people that were willing to put the work in and that's why they were selected.

Have I mentioned that we don't breed anymore?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> @Southern by choice We spent a lot of time educating folks on keeping dogs intact. We had to be very careful in our screening process because we had a lot of people wanting a big, tough "rockweiler" that had no interest in putting time into their dogs. By telling us that a pup would be spayed early, even after educating on later spay/neuter, we would usually decide to reject these people because it told us that they would not be willing to put effort into the dog.
> 
> We also keep up with all of our pups and know the owners well. We have only had to amend one contract for a male that needed to be neutered before two years old because he kept escaping (breaking through windows) because of an intact female down the road from where he lived.
> 
> ...



I have always viewed it as I will be there for the life of the dog. PERIOD. But matching up by individual dog to individual owners is IMO key.
Some people surprise you both good and bad.
Yeah, I don't like breeding. That is why I only have bred 4 litters in all these years. No accidents, intact animals.
I have spayed medically necessary dogs. 
I did decide to neuter my retired LGD that lives in the house.   Sadly it was a simple fact of a whole lot of people in the house and in and out of the house from different work schedules. If it was just me and one other person -no issues... but 8-9 people paying attention... yeah, that was going to be a potential issue. No way I could risk a 160 Pyr breeding my 50lb 12 year old boxer/lab. IOW everyone in the family has to be responsible and with young adult kids in and out... nah.

LOL I remember in the 80's the "Rock wilder, Rock welder" was the new bad a$$ dog ...

Most good breeders stop breeding, ultimately it is because of the people.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 8, 2018)

LOL! Yeah, my "bad a$$ dog" is afraid of my 12lb cat 

Breeding is too much heartache and it's a lot of work if you're doing it right.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 13, 2018)

Queenie is now 7.5 months old! She followed me out to check on Dolly (cow I’m waiting on to calve) and I took a pic over my shoulder. She trails DH or I everywhere! 



 
Queenie also respects the cows very well. Maddie tolerated her quite well despite having a calf that isn’t even a week old yet! 
Maddie and Indy are to the immediate left, just out of the frame.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 13, 2018)

@Southern by choice I gave her a kiss for you!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 13, 2018)

She is growing and developing quite nicely...beautiful girl there!!.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 18, 2018)

Queenie is in heat!  She’s almost 8 mos but I expected it to be longer because of her size. Either way, she’s now in confinement and NOT happy. We don’t need any oops too occur with our Aussie male or the neighbor’s lab. She isn’t old enough anyway. 

**Jewel (female Aussie) is in heat and in confinement too! Makes for two very unhappy girls!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 18, 2018)

They are in NO PUPPY JAIL!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 18, 2018)

Oh man... so sorry but I guess it's a case of double your pleasure, double the fun... Better they both went together rather than dealing with confining them at different times. Good catch! I can only imagine the unhappiness there.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 18, 2018)

@Baymule  but so totally true!!  The last thing we need is 15-25 mutt puppies to find homes for. I’d just want to keep them all anyway!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 26, 2018)

We brought the girls out for some strictly supervised exercise (basically making sure they didn’t sneak off and no males snuck on the farm.) Jewel’s cycle appears to be complete but Queenie’s isn’t. Confinement for a few more days. (I didn’t get an exact start date for either one because I was only making irregular trips to the barn due to my back. ) Either way, both were ready to run and enjoyed going to the creek with us!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 26, 2018)

I love that happy Aussie grin! Lordy I do love me some Aussies!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 26, 2018)

@Baymule do you have a journal?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Baymule do you have a journal?


No, I don't keep one. I just start a new topic. I figure if I post something that pertains to a certain subject that someone does a search for, it is easier to find then to plow through 1,000 pages of journal looking for it. I title my threads so that anyone that is not a member doing a search, might find BYH and join the party.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 27, 2018)

Baymule said:


> No, I don't keep one. I just start a new topic. I figure if I post something that pertains to a certain subject that someone does a search for, it is easier to find then to plow through 1,000 pages of journal looking for it. I title my threads so that anyone that is not a member doing a search, might find BYH and join the party.



I was asking because I didn't see one and wanted to make sure I wasn’t overlooking it.  I’m working on @Mike CHS now.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 3, 2018)

Queenie is out of confinement (no puppy jail) and thrilled! As we moved furniture in and out, she actually wondered upstairs in the house which she hasn’t done before. Her bewildered look was very entertaining! 


 
We were also airing out the house since we had windows and doors open. DD2 was trying to eat a snack and Queenie kept trying to steal it off the table (since she can set her head on it.) DH put out and shut the doors so the snack could be eaten. I looked up to see this and knew y’all would love it! 



No there isn’t a screen. It got torn and Cooper (our last Pyr) removed the rest. I kept waiting for her to jump on in. She didn’t though.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 3, 2018)

Just being put outside won't deter her... she KNOWS there's a snack and where it's located!   Beautiful pup! Glad she's out of jail


----------



## babsbag (Mar 3, 2018)

That picture reminds me of the cat on the Flintstones, but you might not be old enough to remember that show. If not you should youTube it.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 4, 2018)

Hah!! I found the back door mom.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2018)

I love her! Beautiful and smart too. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 14, 2018)

The hunt is on for a teammate for Queenie!!! I’m very excited about getting another LGD for her to work with. I didn’t like the idea of her working solo and love the idea of her having backup. This has become an even bigger issue with Lana gone. We’ve found the coyotes making their way closer and that’s not an option. 

We will be getting a Pup and I know that it takes time for them to be ready to work but I feel like a Pup fits our situation better for introducing to the human kids and socializing with our family and livestock. Our adult dogs wouldn’t take kindly to introducing an adult LGD and I can only imagine the stress that would be involved! In the meantime, goats are penned at night. Cows called up close to the barn to bed down. We are on high alert with a gun at the ready to back up our girl if need be. (She’s locked in the big barn with the goats so that she doesn’t get overwhelmed by a pack since she’s only 9 mos old and we couldn’t handle it if something happened to her!) 

Anyway, gotta share a pic of our girl! Proof also that there was snow on the ground this morning that is gone now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 14, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


>



I’m trying to talk DH into one from @babsbag! He’s not sure about having one shipped. I’m trying to push for knowing that they are true guardians from someone that knows about guardians, not just throwing two yard Pyrs together type thing.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2018)

By all means, I am onboard for you getting a pup from babsbag too! She shipped Rita to @Southern by choice and the whole process went well. Keep talking your husband into that pup......


----------



## Bruce (Mar 15, 2018)

And Indiana is closer to Babs than North Carolina is 
I agree, unless you know of a good breeder of working LGDs within driving distance, get one "mail order" from someone who fits the description.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 15, 2018)

We had a coyote barking outside the fence last night. I swear my dogs were going to go over that fence, hot wire or not. They were MAD. Alondra of course stayed with her pups but she was throwing a fit too. I was at the house and it took me a while to figure out what the weird barking was...thought I had a 5th dog there for a minute.  When I finally caught on and went outside it took off or at least shut up, I never did see it. I love my big dogs.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 16, 2018)

The neighbor across the road is putting in new fences and had the work hired out. Queenie does not like these men anywhere near her farm, let alone the noise that they are making and the way that it startles HER calves. Since I didn’t want Queenie to push the limits on the high tensile fence or go through the barn to get down the driveway so when they took a break to move around equipment, she followed me (of her own free will) to the barn and I put her in a pen. 

I did get a few pics of her on alert. It was very neat and obvious that the guys didn’t know what to think of her. 






 
Lots of changes are being planned and thought out to make the farm the most workable for Queenie and her soon-to-be partner. Their safety is first and foremost, but it’s also necessary for them to be able to do their jobs! 

I think over time, we will need to add three to four more LGDs as we develop our goat operation (and don’t lock them in at night.)


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2018)

I think perhaps you just gave away your "secret"... I had suspected as much.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 16, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> I think perhaps you just gave away your "secret"... I had suspected as much.



I’m still working on the hubby on that one! Nice try but I promise you haven’t figured this one out yet!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 16, 2018)

I should clarify...we are getting Queenie a partner, the origin of said partner is still undecided and not the secret I hinted at. 

Either way, I got a funny pic of Queenie tonight. The older two kids stole a piece of cardboard from the barn to play with. They promptly abandoned it in the yard. That made it fair game! Lol


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2018)

Man... could I use some of that gravel you've got nicely piled up there...


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 17, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Man... could I use some of that gravel you've got nicely piled up there...



I’d share but it’s to finish another one of DH’s projects. This one involves a drainage trench in the front yard that was started in August. We still have a bathroom under construction 5.5 yrs later. If I ever get to feeling like myself since I won’t be pregnant/breastfeeding anymore, I might just finish it myself...if I do, I’ll start a new thread on it so y’all can help me along!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2018)

Queenie is correctly named, it is plain that she reigns as QUEEN of her farm! I love the cardboard pictures. Give her a plastic milk jug to play with, our Trip liked them when he was a lanky over grown pup.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 18, 2018)

@Baymule the kids keep her supplied with Gatorade and water bottles, along with plastic shovels from their sandbox. She carries out empty feedsacks too and anything else she can get her jaws on. @Mike CHS will appreciate that I confiscated a hammer from her the other day. We also keep her supplied with pork femurs from TSC to work those teeth on. Not spoiled at all! Lol


----------



## Bruce (Mar 18, 2018)

How is she supposed to help with building things if you steal her tools?????


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a 22 ounce framing hammer that bears Trip's teeth marks on the handle......I turned around for it and it was gone! It didn't show back up for a week.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2018)

What did Trip build in that week?? Or were there no nails available.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> What did Trip build in that week?? Or were there no nails available.


The nails got put up at night. He finally gave up out of sheer frustration and left the hammer in the driveway.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (Mar 21, 2018)

Baymule said:


> The nails got put up at night. He finally gave up out of sheer frustration and left the hammer in the driveway.


Poor boy, he SO wanted to help.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 27, 2018)

Miss Queenie is just SO awesome! Moxie calved in her pen in the barn and a certain well-loved LGD was playing her part.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 27, 2018)

Another pic of Queenie watching over the latest addition.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2018)

I love Queenie. She has it all, brains and beauty!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2018)

I notice she's not in there trying to help momma clean up that baby


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 27, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> I notice she's not in there trying to help momma clean up that baby



She’s VERY respectful of the cows. I truly don’t know if she had a run-in with one or if it’s just instinct but either way, it makes her that much more valuable to us. 

She was laying outside CeCe and Sparkle’s pen today too. I was going to get a pic but she got up before I could get my phone out.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 28, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I love Queenie. She has it all, brains and beauty!


What about personality?? Isn't that important too???


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruce said:


> What about personality?? Isn't that important too???



That would be in the brains department. Duh.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 28, 2018)

I don't think so!!! There are people with good personalities that aren't headed for Mensa and smart people that have no personality (at least not one most of us would want to be around).


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2018)

No brains, no personality.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 8, 2018)

Queenie has played her part in the Sat kiddings as well. She is leaning up against the gate as I’m observing Nellie and posting an update to y’all. 


 
Then waiting because she knows it isn’t time yet. 


 

We also had visitors today to look at some of the calves. Queenie greeted them without issue. It helps that it’s someone that even the kids are familiar enough with that she took it in stride. They commented on how shocking it was that the Queenie and the cattle seem to have a mutual respect for each other.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 26, 2018)

So y’all are aware that Queenie’s human kids are her main priority and everything ranks under them. Anyway, I was cleaning out my vehicle today (needed done badly with winter and all of those extras being hauled and my back injury well it was bad!) Queenie thought I needed help removing the evidence of HER kids so she vacuumed my vehicle for me! Lol

I drive an Edge right now. She’s standing in front of the kids’ seats. Climbed in of her own accord and out when she was darn good and ready. I just worked around her.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2018)

I love it! Ownership!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 26, 2018)

Gotta check everything out....may find some crumbs or other Goodies..........never burts to Look first.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 26, 2018)

GW & DH sure do love her so you know I would too! 
I'll trade you... I get her you take any goats you want.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't see that trade happening.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 27, 2018)

I don’t see that trade happening either...if SBC ever gets moved and IF I decide to breed Queenie, I’m sure we will work something out. 

Although I have no doubt where Queenie would go if something happened and we couldn’t keep her.


----------



## TAH (Apr 27, 2018)

Love reading about all queenies Endeavors. 

I had Molly doing his to me just 2days ago while cleaning the care... Except Queenie is way more well behaved, lol... Molly would have grab what ever to chew on. lol.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 27, 2018)

I know Queenie adores her children, she is special. The Anatolian female is something you just cannot put words to.
It does make me happy to see pics of her, as I miss Callie something awful.
I love how she adores her family. She sounds like she was cut from the same mold. 
My friends LGD has been down for days- 3 vet hospitals, emergency clinics... no one knows what is wrong with her. I was on the phone with her through most of the night, she was up giving fluids and monitoring. It was one of those moments when you just know to stay... she delayed milking because she was too afraid to leave her side for fear she would die while she was gone. There is something just so different and so special about our guardian dogs. They are irreplaceable.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 27, 2018)

I totally agree!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 9, 2018)

Moved the bull the other night. I’ll post about that in the farm journal but wanted to share Queenie’s involvement here. 

Otis is the first bull that I’ve helped with in several years. I’ve spent quite a bit of time pregnant or recovering from being pregnant so the guys have always dealt with working them. (We also had several Angus bulls that were more aggressive than Otis, including one that would get out of the fence to chase me.) Anyway, I helped the guys with Otis. They decided to have me follow him as he’s used to DH calling/feeding him and lead him with the bucket. Dad ran blocker for the upper part of the yard. Kids and my mom are in the fort on the swing set watching. 

I really wasn’t nervous but Queenie came down and stayed carefully between Otis and I. When it was obvious that he may go past the gate, I started to change my position and she moved with me. To my knowledge, she hasn’t had an encounter with him but she made it clear that I wasn’t going to! 

This dog is worth her weight in gold!! 



 

The thought crossed my mind today to breed her and keep them all! Lol (I might let some on here buy a pup but I don’t think I could let them go just anywhere!)


----------



## Southern by choice (May 9, 2018)

Love this! 
I also love when people share because there are so many bad stories that I think people really get the worst impression of these dogs.
On a forum there was a person that asked about the Anatolian and all these people said they are horrible and you shouldn't get a Toli and on and on. LOL
They got set straight!  
GW contacted the person... guess what they did get a Toli once they tossed all the BS out it was obvious.
Another reason I will never do any LGD forums or FB groups. I would go out of my mind!

Their instinct is always comforting to me.
Today Charlotte was being walked back after being milked. Down in the gully (outside of the fence) were a bunch of buzzards eating something that got dead. Charlotte got all nervous and started stopping her hoof and snorting. Pete came to her side,  and let out the growl to those offending birds... Charlotte calmed down as soon as Pete was beside her. 

LOVE these dogs!


----------



## babsbag (May 9, 2018)

Queenie is sure a pretty girl.  I have to post a picture on your journal just to show what wonderful mothers the tolis are.  My pups are almost ready to start leaving; that is the hard part for sure. 

This guy is pretty shy, he is a mama's boy and will probably go to a pet home or a least a place where there is a mature LGD already. He loves his mama.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 10, 2018)

babsbag said:


> Queenie is sure a pretty girl.  I have to post a picture on your journal just to show what wonderful mothers the tolis are.  My pups are almost ready to start leaving; that is the hard part for sure.
> 
> This guy is pretty shy, he is a mama's boy and will probably go to a pet home or a least a place where there is a mature LGD already. He loves his mama.
> 
> ...




Awww! Will you be retaining any?? I wish one was headed here!


----------



## babsbag (May 11, 2018)

I am not planning on keeping any and since you want to breed Queenie this would not have been a good litter for you. Four of the seven ended up with entropion and had to have eye surgery to correct it. It is hereditary so I won't be breeding Francis and Alondra again, at least not to each other.

Francis had corrective surgery when he was three years old but we always thought that it was acquired entropion and not hereditary but perhaps we were wrong. It never manifested itself when he and Sigueme had pups but it sure did this time. The vet says that perhaps Alondra carries the gene as well, but it isn't common in ASD. Makes me sad as I love raising puppies and it looks like this may be the end of the road.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 11, 2018)

Oh wow! You are right. That wouldn’t have been a good fit for us. I haven’t found the right one yet...


----------



## Baymule (May 12, 2018)

Queenie is a beautiful dog, I hope you find the perfect dog to be her companion and work mate.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 13, 2018)

We weighed Queenie on Friday night. She wasn’t quite sure what to think of the pig scale we used. (Sorry. No pic as I was focused on calming her.) She’s almost 11 mos old and weighed I think 86#. 

I talked to someone that has a littermate brother that was one of the bigger in the litter. He weighs 130#. I’m not sure how well suited to that weight he is as I haven’t seen him since I picked her but it definitely makes me wonder why the gap. 

Queenie could stand to be wormed and its on my list for the week but she’s not skin and bones and she has free access to an adult dog food so she doesn’t get too much protein too fast.


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

Better send her to the gym to build some muscle... I can't force food into Mel... He eats when he feels like it and in whatever amount he desires. He's holding steady at ~135.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 28, 2018)

Queenie got wormed last week. I plan to weigh her the end of this week (along with Ms Blossom) and see how she’s doing. 

Y’all know that Queenie loves her kids...


 


 



She had to join them on the Slip-n-Slide!!


----------



## mystang89 (May 28, 2018)

You have a beautiful dog.  I try not to worry too much about weight. Like @Latestarter 's dog, mine eats when it wants to.  Can't force her.  She's a GP and is supposed to weigh somewhere around 85lbs for a light weight.  Mine can't break 55lbs.  I hate it.  I hate feeling her.  But she's happy, healthy, no worms, plays all day and can't stop for anything.  I finally gave up trying to make her gain weight.  I figure she's just a feather weight.  Your's may be in the same category.


----------



## Baymule (May 29, 2018)

Our male GP, Trip looks huge, but barely breaks 100 pounds, and sometimes under that. He eats fairly good, but he RUNS ALL NIGHT LONG! He explodes from wherever he's resting, barking and running to greet what ever booger is out there. 

Their weight is what it is. It sure doesn't bother them! LOL

Queenie is, as always, beautiful.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 3, 2018)

Here’s my chicken feed eater @Baymule !! She thinks I have that big bucket just for her! 



 

Witnessed Queenie chase a fox out of the cattle pasture!! It hightailed it away and I’m hoping it stays away.

DH definitely agrees that we need another LGD but want to find the right one. 

As far as Queenie’s weight...I’m okay with her being lanky. I just wanted to make sure that worms weren’t keeping her from growing right and getting the proper nutrition. My Pyrs were winter eaters for sure! Lol


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2018)

My dogs love chicken feed and horse feed. Chicken feed was instrumental in getting Paris to liking chickens.......bribery! LOL As hard as Queenie works, she deserves a little chicken feed treat!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 3, 2018)

Maybe she just needs a little grain in her diet.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 26, 2018)

My dog June loved chicken feed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 26, 2018)

Looks like she enjoys a good chew on the handle of the scoop too!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 27, 2018)

So you know how I was worried about Queenie being skinny...she got down to 77#. Fecal showed coccidia so she’s now on treatment for that. Should definitely make a difference in her weight! 

Queenie also got spayed on Monday. This was a horrible decision for us to make as we were torn and I battled up until that morning against it. DH insisted and I had trouble arguing with her coming in heat if we are in the hospital with DD2. Either way, he almosted talked himself out of it when she started howling as he drove out the driveway. She made it clear all the way to the vet and once there that she was uncomfortable and wanted back on her farm. 

The surgery went well and I’ll take her stitches out in 10 days. She also got her yearly round of shots and her heartworm/tick tests came back negative. 

The farm didn’t fare as well. We lost a hen from my Easter batch and another had a big chunk of his tail missing. There were feathers everywhere. Of course it was my favorite hen in that group! It appears as though something reached in and tried to grab them off their perch. I can’t believe we didn’t suffer greater losses. Our pens are not predator proof as there wasn’t a need. Queenie was keeping something at bay last night. No additional losses with Queenie on duty. 

I’ll try to get a pic of her to share soon. I wish I had her reaction on video when they walked her out to us. She was completely depressed and defeated until she saw her kids. Their excited squeals were like music to her ears and she came alive! 

I finally found a breeder that I’m willing to jump through all the hoops they put out to get a male Toli. Stay tuned. It’ll be a pup, just not sure on the timeframe of availability and we have to pass all the “tests.”


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2018)

It is a hard decision. Since you don't want to be a breeder, it is the right decision. Poor Queenie, so sad at being away from home, and so glad to get back to work! Sorry about your hens.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 29, 2018)

Sorry about your hen. Why does it always have to be the good ones or our favorite that pass? I know we don't have control over that, it was just a "thinking out loud" kinda question.
Love those reactions from dogs, so sad and depressed not getting to see their family but the second their family is in sight, they get so happy and completely forgive you for being out of their sight!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 20, 2018)

Queenie Update: She’s rotten! (Y’all knew that though!) 

We weighed her a few weeks ago and she’s up to 89#. I need to have another fecal run on her. She’s currently getting 1/2 adult dog food and 1/2 puppy chow (not large breed) that we are adding for the extra nutrients. She’s on full feed so her bowl gets filled as needed. 

Backup is coming! We’ve placed our names on a list to get a male pup when they have another litter. Just waiting on the female to cycle again and that’s expected around Nov. Fullblood Anatolians, not registered, parents are working dogs with exposure for pups.


----------

